# Port Flush



## msrainbird (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a patient that has a port to make it easier to access her for blood work. she came in for a flush but I am at a loss for what CPT code to use.  I thought I would use 96523 but it says it's for irrigation for drug delivery systems...Any suggestions of what code I can use?


----------



## syllingk (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you looked at 36593?


----------



## drsunitha (Sep 8, 2012)

plz, look in to the following rule - 

ICD-9-CM reporting: If routine flushing of clots is performed before/during planned dialysis/other treatment, then do not report and additional ICD-9-CM code.

If patient is seen specifically for flushing/declotting of a catheter due to obstruction/plug, then assign code 96.57 (irrigation).

CPT reporting: Code 96523 (irrigation of implanted venous access device) is 'not' reported if any other services are provided on the same day.


----------



## msrainbird (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank-you both for your information...we have decided that 36593 fits this particular visit. I do appreciate your help


----------



## srhershey (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm having a hard time getting payment from Aetna for a 96523.  I work at a Hematology and Oncology office where we schedule pts to come in and we clean out their ports, no other service is billed with the 96523.  Is there a different code to use?  I'm having the hardest time finding regulations regarding the 96523, for instance, the timeframe from the last chemo treatment until Aetna will not pay for the 96523.


----------



## flms (Oct 14, 2021)

Make sure you are using V588.81 as your Dx code.


----------

